# Bagua in Toronto



## mograph (Feb 17, 2009)

I've used the web to find a couple of schools offering Baguazhang in Toronto, but does anyone have any personal experience with one?

Thanks.


----------



## mograph (Feb 18, 2009)

Anybody? Bueller?

Well, I took a class with Sifu Andy James last night, and liked it very much. He's very clear and knowledgeable, tying in nicely with what I've read about bagua. I'll keep coming and see how it goes.


----------



## DaleDugas (Feb 18, 2009)

I have two martial arts brothers who teach Jiulong Baguazhang in Toronto.

If you would like to check them out please visit their site.

Let me know what you think.

Eric and Jan are great teachers as well as dedicated martial artists.


----------



## mograph (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks, Dale -- I'll check them out.


----------

